# caterArts chefs symposium 2010 - for caterers by caterers



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

anyone going to the ICA's (International Catering Association) Chefs Council symposium in a few weeks (August 8-11) at Sullivan University in Louisville Kentucky?

Full disclosure, my executive chef and hubby is teaching a breakfast hors d'oeuvres and alternative class at CaterArts and I will be blogging the conference, because we have found the experience to be a great way of networking with peers, seeing what's going on around the country and all this in a smaller conference setting where you don't get lost in the sauce and you do get to meet EVERYONE (less than 200 attendees)

here are some top reasons for attending caterArts

here's the link to the registration:

http://www.internationalcaterers.org/education/caterarts

there should be full conference material on the site too but I will post more as I get it.

you can also see some of the presenters on the goodness gracious blog post

1. small hands on classes with limited number of attendees so active participation is encouraged.

2. small conference where you get to meet and interact with EVERYONE
and not get lost in the sauce as you might at a bigger conference.

3. designed by catering chefs for catering chefs
chef driven education that brings revenue back home.

4. education mixed with vacation and peer to peer communication

5. "social networking " in person - build connections and friendships that continue to help you grow your business way after the conference ends and networking with ideas from around the globe.

6. sigh of relief to hear that others are experiencing the same challenges with staff, economy, clients, vendors etc.

7. daily round table discussion sessions with 5-8 peers per table - invaluable exchanges on catering topics that interest you.

8. tax deductable party time for caterers by caterers

9. a chance to go to a great kick off opening night catered party, catered by your peers from around the globe (included in the tuition) and be able to ask detailed questions on how everything was done -from planning to rentals to recipes + execution.

10. a chance to win an all expense paid 3 day learning journey to one of the premier US caterers, Goodness Gracious! Events and one on one visit with owner and catering ICON Pauline Parry and her talented team.

11. after hours access to caterArts presenters and industry notables. Hey, buy me a drink and my ear is yours for the duration....

12. a chance to observe catering students from Sullivan University, one of the few culinary programs that offers a catering degree. (possibly the only one) and find new fresh blood and talent interns.

13. a new prospective on breakfast catering with a actual breakfast + learn session featuring breakfast hors d'oeuvres, new breakfast stations, ethnic breakfast offerings and more...

14. optional tour (every other event and class is included in the tuition) Learning from the Land, A Journey through Kentucky

15. hang out with old friends while still meeting new industry friends

16. a chance to come to the first ever caterBuzz face to face get together and win some cool BUZZIE prizes
(be the first on your block to have these items) WHOO HOO

17. don't have to worry about what to wear - just pack a few chef jackets, some trousers or shorts, a chefs hat
and one evening wear attire, along with a bathing suit and toiletries
and you can just walk on the plane with a single carry-on.

18. great cutting edge Louisville restaurants and down and dirty BBQ joints

19. Great ice cream (geez what is the name of that ice cream joint in louisville - some outrageous flavors and high fat content) added note: Graters Ice Cream Rocks

20. shuttle service to and from classes and sullivan university, no need to rent a car.

--


----------

